# Gorilla-Axle's New 6" Brute lift



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I like the looks of this lift!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i dont really see a big diff, other than the tie rods. im sure they are built to fit better. that was really my only complaint with the old lift.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Have the A-arms always been made out of square tubing/stock? Aesthetically I like rounded pipe/stock better.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks good :bigok:

Where's the ladder?  or does it come with an elevator as an option? lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the tubes better than the square stock also. Ask them not to CNC the logo in the rear plate. They should knock off a few bucks. Production time will be less. LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I'm still a CATVOS fan all the way.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

that pretty big


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't see that much of a difference either. I know on the old kits they had problems keeping their A-Arm jigs straight and they had fittiment issues on alot of lifts which led to hard installs for some and a bunch of customers actually sent them back and eventually Gorilla pulled the Kawi lift for a quote "re-design". My biggest issue with my Gorilla lift and I am sure Bump would agree because it was on his bike as well is the VERY SLOPPY steering due to the Z-Linked tie-rods and when you'd get it in an off camber position (say riding the side of a deep rut and you decide to turn into it) hang on because the wheel on the rut side would lay over almost flat with the ground until you got it out of a bind and suprisingly nothing would be broke it would just straighten back up, just the nature of that lift. They would have to let me trial run one before I spent that kind of money or said anything good about their Brute lift (other models may be different). I will say I had good luck with their axles and their customer service so this isn't a total bash.

and on a side I did buy a used lift but before I installed it I put all new poly bushings (from gorilla) and new Heim joints on the tie rods (gorilla doesn't use ball joints) so my experience can't be blamed on worn out parts.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ thanks for that info.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> I don't see that much of a difference either. I know on the old kits they had problems keeping their A-Arm jigs straight and they had fittiment issues on alot of lifts which led to hard installs for some and a bunch of customers actually sent them back and eventually Gorilla pulled the Kawi lift for a quote "re-design". My biggest issue with my Gorilla lift and I am sure Bump would agree because it was on his bike as well is the VERY SLOPPY steering due to the Z-Linked tie-rods and when you'd get it in an off camber position (say riding the side of a deep rut and you decide to turn into it) hang on because the wheel on the rut side would lay over almost flat with the ground until you got it out of a bind and suprisingly nothing would be broke it would just straighten back up, just the nature of that lift. They would have to let me trial run one before I spent that kind of money or said anything good about their Brute lift (other models may be different). I will say I had good luck with their axles and their customer service so this isn't a total bash.
> 
> and on a side I did buy a used lift but before I installed it I put all new poly bushings (from gorilla) and new Heim joints on the tie rods (gorilla doesn't use ball joints) so my experience can't be blamed on worn out parts.


just bout every one of ur axles were newly rebuilt when u got them also. lol i only had the front tire lay over on the ground one time. that was when i was comin outta a hole with a steep wall. i was for sure something had broke but it stood right back up and didnt have a problem. 

the steerin was very sloopy. Head just put his 6" on and he is askin bout the steerin now. i think his heim joints are wore out tho. 

the person that had the lift we had orginally made those supports for the front a-arms to supposedly stop the front tire from layin over but i never installed them and im assumin that you didnt either lol.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Nah I didn't, Tell Head that new Heim joints didn't tighten up the steering much at all. If all you were going to be doing is driving straight through a mud pit the steering may be tolerable but any kind of technical terrain it was to squirelly imo. And if I came across this way Bump there is no resentment towards you at all for selling me the lift. Our deal was square and I'd buy something from you tomorrow, I did my home work on them and read all the horror stories and you told me why you didn't like it but I was willing to see for myself for the bad azz look and monsterous ground clearance they do have but found in the end it wasn't for me either.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i didnt take it that way. what i mean by the axle comment was that u had good axles so that didnt affect the handlin.

im glad you dont have any resentment towards me tho. if u did, i figured it was bout that broke axle, but i thought the deal we made was fair.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

A friend of mine has a 6" gorilla lift on his Rincon and the front tire is always laying over. It caused him to flip on the river one day and crushed his hl radiator. He had a heck of a fall off of that thing....but was able to get away from it before he ended up underneath.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Like Polaris425 said....CATVOS!...


----------

